# Official dance of Specktra international meetup (TBA)



## Janice (Jul 25, 2008)

YouTube - MÂ·AÂ·C Gold Fever #1
Learn it now before you're to tipsy to follow along! MAC cosmetics has launched a new youtube campaign, the debut video is hilarious and fab. Learn the Gold Fever Dance #1 The Sunday Afternoon with Andrew and Andrew. Flip the pancakes, call a friend, mow the lawn and _MARTINI_ ladies and gents!

"Gold Diggers and Glam Rockers get down and boogie! We're hooking you up with our GOLD FEVER Dancers, and our new video debut will prove once and forever that "haute" and hilarious are perfect dance partners! Dork-chic DJs, Andrew Andrew have joined forces with M·A·C to show the world how it's done! Kick up your kinky boots, and catch The Fever! Andrew Andrew have got the look that gets the looks, and the moves that -- well, you've got to see it to believe it! Ready for Dance Class? And watch for the sexy, sequined sequels -- all five videos will be full-tilt boogie after August 11th!"

Description from: YouTube - MACcosmetics's Channel


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 25, 2008)

heee! thanks for sharing! Now I need a jumpsuit.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 25, 2008)

SO funny! Oh my when they did the whole dance at the end it was hilarious. Loved all the sarcastic comments too. What a clever idea MAC must of had to come up with this. I personally think it's fabulous!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 25, 2008)

DH and I are flippin' the pancakes...uh....shakin' a martini!  Woot!  *insert disco whistle here*


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

That seriously cracks me up!  I hope that in the next few videos they keep these guys!  So freaking funny!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome. And I love the design on the fabric of their shirts... :/
lol


----------



## SMMY (Jul 25, 2008)

Best MAC promotion video like, eveh!

Next visit to MAC, I'll be flipping my pancakes and shakin' my martinis.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


































umm, metaphorically only, of course.

Note to mods: and I promise to stop abusing the marquee vB code STAT.


----------



## redambition (Jul 25, 2008)

we so need an emoticon that does the little dance!

*wanders off to see if she can figure it out*

ETA: Flip the pancake!!


----------



## blueagave (Jul 25, 2008)

this is so quirky and different! i love it!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 26, 2008)

What the...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 26, 2008)

They have that stiff dancing down. LOL


----------



## aziajs (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL...that was so retarded.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok here we go: Martini, Martini...


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 26, 2008)

lol I'm going to bust these moves out at the club.... or at MAC


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jul 26, 2008)

Um...it's one of the most stupid campaigns ever...not because I mind silly dance...it's too long, boring, and those guys are annoying. (although, the left one if kinda cute, but left one is creepy).


----------



## pratbc (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG, I laughed out loud so hard I almost woke up the lil' one.  This is genius!  But, is is really a MAC promotion video or just 2 guys on youtube?
I can't figure out which move is my favorite.  Guess I will just have to walk around doing all of them.....


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 26, 2008)

So cute! The cute guy reminds me of the drummer for Kings of Leon. 

Also, International meetup!?!?! WHEN? WHERE? HOW? WHAT TIME? Details please!!!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 26, 2008)

There was a hole in my MAC life that has totally been filled by Andrew and Andrew


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm, if it hadn't been MAC-related (it is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), I wouldn't have watched past the first few seconds. I didn't find it funny or entertaining at all. However, I'm interested to know it exists and to have had the chance to see it, so thanks for posting it!


----------



## Janice (Jul 26, 2008)

It's from an official MAC Cosmetics source (MAC Cosmetics youtube channel which is MAC maintained) so my educated guess is some sort of viral campaign.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_It's from an official MAC Cosmetics source (MAC Cosmetics youtube channel which is MAC maintained) so my educated guess is some sort of viral campaign._

 
Thanks for the info!  Brilliant idea on MAC's part.  
Fits my sense of humor to a T!  
I found myself thinking about "mowing the lawn" while I was vacuuming earlier- I'm such a dork.  At least it made the mundane task a bit more fun!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jul 26, 2008)

Bizarre, yet I love it.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 27, 2008)

omg that was really sad but yet very funny!


----------



## damsel (Jul 27, 2008)

got to love the green screen


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...that was so retarded._

 
frealz...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_They have that stiff dancing down. LOL_

 
tsk tsk tsk... lol... yes...


----------



## user79 (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Um...it's one of the most stupid campaigns ever...not because I mind silly dance...it's too long, boring, and those guys are annoying. (although, the left one if kinda cute, but left one is creepy).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You know, I have to agree with this. I watched both videos and found them cringeworthy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But oh well, I'll keep buying mac!


----------

